# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Minerva [Alexander Von Humbol, Explorer II, Saga Pearl, Okean]

## Thanasis89

Επισυνάπτω σ' αυτό το θέμα μια φωτογραφία του Minerva από το Ρέθυμνο καθώς δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω το θέμα του. Συγνώμη αν έκανα κάποιο λάθος... :roll:

DSC00662.jpg

Φυσικά αφιερωμένη στον Mastrokosta...

----------


## Nikos_V

Αναχωρησε σημερα απο το Νεωριο το Μινερβα.......
Για τον Thanasis89 και τον Mastrokosta :Very Happy: 

P4200073.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Minerva στις 22/09/2010 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

MINERVA 01 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το καράβι, παρόλο που ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται το 90 πάνω στις αλλαγές της πρώην Σοβιετικής Ένωσης σαν ερευνητικό σκάφος, ημιτελές μεταφέρθηκε το 1995 στα ξακουστά ναυπηγεία Mariotti της Γένοβας όπου ομολογουμένως του έδωσαν μία σχετικά καλή εμφάνιση παρά το ελαφρώς άγαρμπο σουλούπι του από τα Σοβιετικά σχέδια. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να έχει ένα κατάστρωμα παραπάνω και να έχει καλύτερο προφίλ. Ένα καράβι μικρής κλίμακας μόνο για 300-350 επιβάτες προσφέρει την παρεϊστικη ατμόσφαιρα που επιβάτες μπορούν να γνωρίσουν άλλους συνταξιδιώτες τους που κανένα από τα μεγαθήρια κρουαζιερόπλοια δεν είναι σε θέση να προσφέρει. Κρουαζιερόπλοια αυτού του μεγέθους είναι μάλλον, λόγω κακής οικονομίας κλίμακας, σπάνια την σήμερον ημέρα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Απ ότι βλέπω από τη φωτογραφία μπορεί να μην είναι εμφανισιακά τέλειο , είναι όμως ΚΑΡΑΒΙ , ζεστό και ανθρώπινο (φαντάζομαι) λόγω του μεγέθους του.

Παντελή σε ευχαριστούμε, τη σημερινή εποχή η παρουσίαση τέτοιων ΚΑΡΑΒΙΩΝ (έστω και όχι τέλειων ) είναι μια όαση ανάμεσα στα επιπλέοντα μπαούλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ το φίλο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA για τις λεπτομέριες που μας είπε και το φίλο τοξότης για τις φωτο του :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## vinman

Στην Βενετία το πρωινό της 14ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2010!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122873 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122874

Για τους φίλους mike_rodos,dokimakos21,mastrokostas,Pantelis2009!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε vinman :Wink: .

----------


## Aquaman

Επιτελους και ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο που δεν θυμιζει πολυκατοικια στο Παγκρατι.Εδω στον Πειραια τον περασμενο Αυγουστο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Η αναχωρηση του στις 26 του περασμενου Απριλη...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το MINERVA..........13-10-2011 στις 06.00 π.μ δεμένο και φωτισμένο στον Πειραιά.
Χαρισμένη σε vinman, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Express Pigasos, Aquaman και όλους τους φίλους του υπέροχου πλοίου.

MINERVA 06 13-10-2011.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το MINERVA εχθές στον Πειραιά, άλλα είναι και σήμερα, κάνει καποια επισκευη.

MINERVA 9-04-2013 01.gif

----------


## Giannis G.

Η όμορφη Minerva στην Τήνο στις 29/4/2013!! 
DSC00003.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ΜΙΝΕΡΒΑ ειναι ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα κρουαζιεροπλοια για εμενα με ανθρωπινο μεγεθος και φινετσα απο ναυπηγεια mariotti που ολοκληρωσαν το πρωην σοβιετικο ημιτελες σκαρι

----------


## pantelis2009

Το MINERVA στις 16-08-2014 πριν την Ανατολή του Ηλίου πλησιάζοντας στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ. 

MINERVA 15 16-08-2014.jpg

----------


## proussos

xxva 046.jpg

*MINERVA στη Μύκονο...*

----------


## SteliosK

*Μinerva*
Λίγο πριν την άφιξη του στη Σύρο σήμερα

sk_0054.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Στη Θήρα το καλοκαίρι

ADK_0397 (Medium).JPG

----------


## alkeos

PB180024.jpg
Σήμερα το πρωί στη Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## despo

Δυσάρεστες ειδήσεις (και) για την εταιρεία Swan, αφου ο όμιλος οδηγείται σε εκκαθάριση σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα
http://www.voyagesofdiscovery.co.uk/...dministration/

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχάριστες γιατί μπορεί να το δούμε με κανα ωραιότερο χρωματάκι και σινιάλο

----------


## andria salamis

Τωρα πέρασε απο το δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας,με προορισμό την Ελευσινα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και που είναι η φωτο???? :Semi Twins:

----------


## andria salamis

> Και που είναι η φωτο????


Στο τσακ το πρόλαβα,απ την ταράτσα,η φωτο ειναι ακόμα μεσα στην φωτογραφική! :Sad:

----------


## andria salamis

> Και που είναι η φωτο????


Ορίστε και η φώτο κυρ Παντελή μας!!!! :Tennis: 

P1140394.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να και κάτι που δεν βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα. Το πλοίο έφυγε πριν λίγη ώρα από τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας με προορισμό τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας, μέσω όμως των στενών της Φανερωμένης και όχι από την δίαυλο Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## andria salamis

> Να και κάτι που δεν βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα. Το πλοίο έφυγε πριν λίγη ώρα από τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας με προορισμό τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας, μέσω όμως των στενών της Φανερωμένης και όχι από την δίαυλο Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας.


Εκει επιασα το αγαπημένο,Εξπρες Σαντορίνη,φυσικα ειχα το τηλ,που έπρεπε, πήρα τον Παντελή και τρέξαμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο αυτή την ώρα επιστρέφει στην Ελευσίνα. Ήδη πέρασε την δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Minerva έφυγε σήμερα από την Ελευσίνα με προορισμό το Port Said.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η αγγλική Swan Hellenic Cruises (αρχικά SwanΆs Hellenic) ιδρύθηκε αμέσως μετά την λήξη του ΒΆ παγκοσμίου πολέμου από τον W.F. Swan με σκοπό την περιήγηση άγγλων τουριστών αρχικά σε αρχαιολογικούς τόπους στην Ελλάδα και την Μικρά Ασία που αργότερα επεκτάθηκε στην Αίγυπτο και την λεκάνη της ανατολικής Μεσογείου. Το 1954 η εταιρία επεκτάθηκε στην κρουαζιέρα λόγω έλλειψης κατάλληλων ξενοδοχείων και λόγω των δυσκολιών ανταλλαγής συναλλάγματος σε πολλούς τόπους της τότε Ελλάδας, ναυλώνοντας πρώτα τον Μιαούλη από την εταιρεία Νομικού με αφετηρία την Βενετία όπου έφταναν σιδηροδρομικώς οι επιβάτες. Η εταιρία είχε σαν όραμα την περιήγηση σε αρχαιολογικούς χώρους και χώρους ιδιαίτερου πολιτιστικού χαρακτήρα η οποία συνοδευόταν από ειδήμονες στο είδος τους γνωστούς αρχαιολόγους, ιστορικούς, ακαδημαϊκούς, φιλόσοφους, κλπ. Μάλιστα είχε πετύχει από το 1955 αποκλειστική  συνεργασία  με τον πασίγνωστο άγγλο αρχαιολόγο Sir Mortimer Wheeler για την διοργάνωση διαλέξεων πάνω στα καράβια της. Την επόμενη χρονιά ναυλώθηκε το Αιγαίον των Τυπάλδων ενώ ακολούθησαν μέχρι το 1959 τα Mediterranean και Adriatiki επίσης των Τυπάλδων για να καταλήξει μία συμφωνία μακροπρόθεσμης ναύλωσης του τουρκικού Ankara της Turkish Maritime Lines μέχρι το 1974. Λόγω της παλαιότητας του τελευταίου που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1927 και της έλλειψης βασικών ανέσεων και πολυτέλειας (το καράβι διέθετε ελάχιστες καμπίνες και οι περισσότεροι επιβάτες κοιμόντουσαν σε κοιτώνες) που απαιτούσαν πλέον οι καιροί, η Swan Hellenic Cruises απευθύνθηκε στην Ηπειρωτική των αφων Ποταμιάνου για να καταλήξουν στην ναύλωση του μικρού Ορφέα ο οποίος μέχρι και το 1995 (με μικρή διακοπή της ναύλωσης το 1989 λόγω βλάβης των μηχανών του) είχε αποκλειστικό έργο τις κρουαζιέρες της Swan Hellenic στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο. Τις δεκαετίες του 80 και 90 η P&O μητρική πλέον της Swan Hellenic (από το 1983), σκέφτηκε αρκετές φορές την αντικατάσταση του Ορφέα με πιο σύγχρονο καράβι αλλά η μεγάλη δημοτικότητα του καραβιού και η ατμόσφαιρα  ιδιωτικού club που προσέφερε στους επιβάτες του, οι οποίοι στην πλειονότητά τους είχαν επανειλημμένα ταξιδέψει μαζί του όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, το απέτρεψε. Ήδη από το 1994 η εταιρία βρισκόταν σε διαπραγματεύσεις με την V. Ships του Μονακό (εξέλιξη της εταιρίας Vlasov, πρώην ιδιοκτήτριας της Sitmar), για ναύλωση ενός νέου σκάφους που θα ανταποκρινόταν στις αυστηρές προδιαγραφές της Swan Hellenic. Η συμφωνία έκλεισε για ένα ημιτελές σκάφος πρώην σοβιετικής ιδιοκτησίας, που προοριζόταν για κατασκοπευτικό ρόλο («ερευνητικό σκάφος» όπως χαρακτηρίστηκε) πριν την κατάρρευση της ΕΣΣΔ, και είχε ξεκινήσει ναυπήγηση τον Μάρτιο του 1989 στα ναυπηγεία Okean στο Nikolayev της Ουκρανίας. Πριν ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή της γάστρας το καράβι εγκαταλείφτηκε και έκτοτε σκούριαζε μέσα στο ναυπηγείο. Τον Δεκέμβριο του 1994 μετά από απαραίτητες εργασίες ολοκλήρωσης της γάστρας ρυμουλκήθηκε με το προσωρινό όνομα Okean μέχρι τα ναυπηγεία T. Mariotti στην Γένοβα όπου αρχές του επόμενου χρόνου, ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή της υπερκατασκευής και η εγκατάσταση των μηχανών και του εξοπλισμού. Τον Απρίλιο του 1996 ολοκληρώθηκε η κατασκευή του και πήρε το όνομα Minerva με σημαία Μπαχάμες και λιμάνι νηολογίου το Nassau, υπό την νέα ιδιοκτησία Atholl Shipping Group (σχήμα επιχειρηματιών από το Μονακό, την Ιταλία και τις ΗΠΑ). Το καράβι με την μετασκευή είχε συνολική χωρητικότητα 12.331 τόνους grt, 131 μέτρα μήκος και 20 μέτρα πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 392 επιβατών (428 με τις αναδιπλούμενες κουκέτες), 160 άτομα πλήρωμα, 2 8κύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές Pielstick συνολικής ιπποδύναμης 6.960 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο έλικες με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 14 κόμβων (16 max). Το καράβι όπως ολοκληρώθηκε είχε εξωτερικά μια στιβαρή, τετραγωνισμένη εμφάνιση, χαμηλή υπερκατασκευή με μικρού μεγέθους τσιμινιέρα και καμπίνες-σουίτες με μπαλκόνι πίσω από την γέφυρα. Εσωτερικά διέθετε επί το πλείστον δίκλινες αλλά και μονόκλινες καμπίνες και σουίτες, εστιατόριο με ελεύθερη επιλογή τραπεζιού από τους επιβάτες (κάτι σπάνιο για τις κρουαζιέρες), σαλόνια, μπαρ, κατάστημα δώρων, κομμωτήριο και κουρείο, πλήρες οργανωμένο νοσοκομείο, καπνιστήριο, κινηματογράφο  και τις απαραίτητες αίθουσες διαλέξεων και ομιλιών για τους τόπους επίσκεψης. Επίσης, το καράβι διέθετε την μεγαλύτερη βιβλιοθήκη εν πλω της εποχής. Η μοντέρνα εμφάνισή του παντρεύτηκε την παραδοσιακή αγγλική διακόσμηση με επενδύσεις ξύλου, κλασσικά έπιπλα με δερμάτινες επενδύσεις, μοκέτες και χαλιά καθώς και έργα τέχνης που δημιουργούσαν μία ζεστή ατμόσφαιρα, και ήταν το σήμα κατατεθέν της Swan Hellenic. Εξωτερικά διέθετε το τελευταίο κατάστρωμα ανοικτό σε όλο το μήκος του με ανεμπόδιστη θέα στην πλώρη και την πρύμη (κάτι που διέθετε ο Ορφέας και ζητήθηκε από τους επιβάτες με ειδικό ερωτηματολόγιο που συμπλήρωσαν πριν την ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής), πισίνα και χώρους ηλιοθεραπείας κοντά στην πρύμη. Στις 29 Απριλίου του 1996 ξεκίνησε δύο κρουαζιέρες στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο με σκούρα μπλε φορεσιά και τον χαρακτηριστικό λευκό κύκνο σε μπλε τσιμινιέρα με καλεσμένους της εταιρίας και στην συνέχεια κατέπλευσε στο Λονδίνο για την τελετή των εγκαινίων του στις 7 Ιουνίου. Στην συνέχεια και όλα τα επόμενα χρόνια το καράβι ξεκινούσε τον Μάρτιο μέχρι την αρχή καλοκαιριού στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο, για να συνεχίσει με κρουαζιέρες στην Βόρειο Ευρώπη, επιστροφή το φθινόπωρο στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο, στην συνέχεια Ερυθρά Θάλασσα και τον Περσικό Κόλπο, και τους χειμερινούς μήνες μέχρι τον Μάρτιο στα θερμότερα κλίματα της Ινδίας και την ¶πω Ανατολή. Η μοναδική ατμόσφαιρά του και ο μικρός αριθμός επιβατών (σπάνια ξεπερνούσε τους 350) συνδυαζόμενα με τους μοναδικούς τόπους επίσκεψης και τους φημισμένους ομιλητές εν πλω συνέχισε επάξια την φήμη και την παράδοση της Swan Hellenic αναβαθμίζοντας και άλλο την ποιότητα παροχής υπηρεσιών σε ένα σύγχρονο καράβι. Η σχετικά μικρή ταχύτητά του όμως, ανάγκασε την εταιρία να ψάξει αντικαταστάτη με ένα ταχύτερο καράβι με σκοπό να επεκτείνει τις κρουαζιέρες, ιδίως στην Ασία, με μακρύτερους προορισμούς και το 2003 κατέληξε στην ναύλωση του αρκετά μεγαλύτερου Renaissance 8 της χρεωκοπημένης Renaissance Cruises των 600 επιβατών, το οποίο μετονομάστηκε σε Minerva II. Τον Μάιο του 2003 το καράβι ναυλώθηκε στην επίσης αγγλική Saga Cruises η οποία ειδικευόταν σε κρουαζιέρες για επιβάτες άνω των 60 ετών, για να μετονομαστεί σε Saga Pearl και να ξεκινήσει κρουαζιέρες με τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα της Saga στην Βόρεια Θάλασσα και Βαλτική. Η ναύλωση έγινε σε συνεργασία με την εταιρία Abercrombie & Kent και η συμφωνία προέβλεπε την συνεκμετάλλευση του καραβιού και από τις δύο εταιρίες ανά εξάμηνο. Τον Σεπτέμβριο πέρασε στην Abercrombie & Kent διατηρώντας όμως τα χρώματα της Saga Cruises για κρουαζιέρες στην Ανταρκτική και Νότιο Αμερική με το όνομα Explorer II. Το πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2004 συνέχισε τις κρουαζιέρες για λογαριασμό της Abercrombie & Kent ενώ το επόμενο εξάμηνο για λογαριασμό της Saga Cruises πάλι με το όνομα Saga Pearl ενώ ανακοινώθηκε η αποδέσμευση του καραβιού από την Saga Cruises τον επόμενο χρόνο και η ναύλωσή του στην γερμανική Phoenix Reisen. Αφού επέστρεψε το πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2005 στην Abercrombie & Kent, τον Μάιο ξεκίνησε, όπως είχε ανακοινωθεί, κρουαζιέρες γερμανόφωνων στην Ανταρκτική και τον Αμαζόνιο με το όνομα Alexander Von Humboldt. Μέχρι τον Απρίλιο του 2008 εναλλασσόταν ανά εξάμηνο η ναύλωση μεταξύ Phoenix Reisen και Abercrombie & Kent με αλλαγή ιδιοκτησίας στην Artica Adventure & Cruise Shipping με έδρα τις Μπαχάμες. Εν τω μεταξύ, η Carnival η οποία είχε απορροφήσει το 2003 την P&O αποφάσισε να πουλήσει το 2007 την μονοβάπορη Swan Hellenic Cruises την οποία έσπευσε να αγοράσει ο πρώην πρόεδρος της P&O Λόρδος Sterling μαζί με την All Leisure Holidays μητρική της Voyages of Discovery Cruises, ιδιοκτήτριας του Minerva II. Τον Απρίλιο του 2008 η υπό νέα διεύθυνση  Swan Hellenic Cruises ανακοίνωσε την ναύλωση του καραβιού πάλι με τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας με το όνομα Minerva. Λίγες ημέρες μετά την ανακοίνωση, ενώ το καράβι έπλεε προς το Ντόβερ της Αγγλίας για το ξεκίνημα της σαιζόν τον Μάιο, παρουσίασε βλάβη σε ηλεκτρογεννήτρια και κατάπλευσε στο Αμβούργο για επισκευές όπου έγινε και η τελετή της μετονομασίας του σε Minerva με καθυστέρηση λίγων εβδομάδων στην έναρξη του προγράμματός του. Το 2011 αποφασίστηκε η ανακαίνιση του καραβιού με παράλληλη αύξηση της χωρητικότητάς του και οδηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Lloyd Werft της Βρέμης όπου ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες που κράτησαν 83 ημέρες. Απέκτησε 32 νέες καμπίνες με μπαλκόνι, πανοραμικό σαλόνι σε επιπλέον κατάστρωμα πάνω από την γέφυρα, νέο σαλόνι internet, ενώ αναβαθμίστηκαν και ανακαινίστηκαν όλες οι υφιστάμενες καμπίνες του και επεκτάθηκε η βιβλιοθήκη του η οποία πλέον απαριθμούσε πάνω από 5.000 βιβλία. Η νέα χωρητικότητα αυξήθηκε σε 12.900 τόνους grt και σε επιβάτες 382. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2012 επέστρεψε στο Σαουθάμπτον για το ξεκίνημα της νέας σαιζόν. Παρά την ανακαίνισή του όμως τα οικονομικά της εταιρίας του άρχισαν από το 2014 να μειώνονται, με την All Leisure Holidays να παρουσιάζει προβλήματα ρευστότητας, τον Ιανουάριο του 2017 ορίστηκε εκκαθαριστής, η εταιρία σταμάτησε την δραστηριότητά της και έκλεισε τις πόρτες της. Το καράβι παροπλίστηκε στην Μασαλία της Γαλλίας και τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2017 πέρασε μέσω του μεγαλομεσίτη σκαφών αναψυχής Peter Insull στην ελληνικών συμφερόντων ιδιοκτησία της Evante International Trading, ενώ μία καναδική εταιρία, η G Adventures ανακοίνωσε τον Φεβρουάριο του 2017 την αγορά του ονόματος της εταιρίας Swan Hellenic Cruises με σκοπό την επανα-δραστηριοποίησή της στο εγγύς μέλλον. Το καράβι υπό την νέα ιδιοκτησία οδηγήθηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 2017 στην Ελευσίνα και στην συνέχεια την Χαλκίδα για επισκευές και αναχώρησε 6 μήνες μετά για την Σαουδική Αραβία όπου παραμένει στο λιμάνι Thuwal με άγνωστο μέλλον. Φήμες το θέλουν να μετασκευάζεται σε mega-yacht αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι ακόμα βέβαιο.
MINERVA.jpg
Το καράβι όπως προέκυψε από την μετασκευή σε επιβατηγό με τα χρώματα και σινιάλα της Swan Hellenic Cruises.

Saga Pearl.png
Σαν Saga Pearl της Saga Cruises.

EXPLORER II.jpg
Ναυλωμένο στην Abercrombie & Kent σαν Explorer II.

Alexander Von Humboldt.jpg
Σαν Alexander Von Humboldt της Phoenix Reisen.

Minerva_2012.jpg
Πάλι με τα σινιάλα της Swan Hellenic μετά την μετασκευή του 2011 που προστέθηκε επιπλέον κατάστρωμα.

Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipspotting.com, shpsnostalgia.com

----------

